# Sony CD/DVD AW-G170A drive



## pvrussell (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi, any help appreciated. I have a 12 month old PC running XP pro with a Sony DVD RW AW G170A drive fitted. All has worked well until last week when I plugged in a Seagate FreeAgent USB hard drive (working fine) for an external back up- since then when I insert a CD/DVD, nothing happens. I cannot see the disc contents in explorer, no errors are showing in device manager. I have uninstalled, reinstalled all associated software, but disc contents are not being read. I was running Roxio burning programme but have now removed it, but still nothing. Any thoughts? many thanks Paul R.


----------



## sjstays (Mar 9, 2008)

have u tried to unplug the external hdd and then reading/writing a cd/dvd?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

remove the upper and lower filters
scroll down to how here
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13


----------



## pvrussell (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for suggestions; removed upper and lower threads and also unplugged externall HDD, still have problem.

Next option is throwing the drive out of the upstairs window unless any other suggestions?

many thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;314060#
try a system restore to an earlier date when it was working ok


----------

